# Happy Birthday BJClark, Tim, NateLanning



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 3, 2009)

3 are celebrating their birthday on 12-03-2009:

-BJClark (Age: hidden or unknown)
-Tim (born in 1976, Age: 33)
-NateLanning (born in 1980, Age: 29)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 3, 2009)

Rich, yes, it's an unknown age (I often times have to think about it and calculate it out) but I am older than the other two...

but thank you..

Happy Birthday Tim and Nate...


----------



## KMK (Dec 3, 2009)

HB young'ns!


----------



## Berean (Dec 3, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*....kids


----------



## Nate (Dec 3, 2009)

I just handed in my Ph.D. dissertation a few minutes ago, and now I finally get to move to the other side of the state where my wife and kids have been living for 6 weeks. Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 3, 2009)

Nate



> I just handed in my Ph.D. dissertation a few minutes ago, and now I finally get to move to the other side of the state where my wife and kids have been living for 6 weeks. Happy Birthday to me!!



That sounds like a great way to spend your birthday!!

I went to a Bible study this morning, had to renew my license, taking my daughter to the doctor this afternoon, and going to watch Aliens in the Attic tonight with my family..


----------



## Michael (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday to ya'll...


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Psalm 90:12 ...


----------



## Idelette (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you all!!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you all..


----------

